# Cute name for quilting club



## sancraft

I'm going to start a quilting club in my area. I will run an ad in the local paper and put a sign up at the library, where we will meet. I'm looking for cute names for the group. I live in Washington, GA. Any suggestions?


----------



## ErinP

Ours is Quilters Anonymous. 
Membership is "secret" (as are activities, since some just show up to chat. lol)


----------



## menollyrj

I've seen some cute names on quilting blogs. Quilty Pleasures & Quiltaholics Anonymous come to mind.


----------



## kandmcockrell

we have a group the meets at the local quilt material shop. The shops name is "Material Girl". The group is named that also. I think that is just the cutest name!


----------



## sancraft

I like all of the suggestions. I'm going to put them up to a vote once the group forms. Any others????


----------



## ejagno

Bee Line


----------



## brody

Quilty Pleasures - HAHAHAHA I love it 

watching this thread with interest as I (a total NON sewer) am going to try to get students involved in a quilting project for our soldiers in the fall if I can find a staff sewer so help me


----------



## Dandish

Sweet Southern Stitchers
Peachy Piecers
Sewing Sisters/Stitching Sisters
Pins and Needles Club
Thread Heads
Quilted Treasures Club
Quilt Crew


----------



## CJ

I like Brody's best, "Quilty Pleasures". LOL


----------



## Pink_Carnation

Pieces of Love


----------



## Calico Katie

Quiltin' Queens (needles required, crowns optional)


----------



## marvella

darn, somebody beat me to "on pins and needles."


----------



## brody

ohhhhhh pieces of love 
that might work for my purposes too

menoll suggeted Quilty Pleasures - I just loved it


----------



## MacaReenie

How about Cutting Up? My blog is A Quilt Complex..you could use that.


----------



## sancraft

My neighbor suggested Washington Strip Club. I like Quilty Pleasures and Sew 'n Sews. Anymore sugestions?:clap:


----------



## FairviewFarm

Piecemakers Quilt Club
Heart and Hands Quilt Club
Town and Country Quilters


----------

